# The Old Psychiatry Clinic - PIC HEAVY



## Romford Reject (Jan 17, 2014)

Originally built and opened in 1868 for "men with weak nerves from the middle classes". 

During the two World Wars it was used as a military hospital. In 1950 it reverted back to a pyschiatric hospital with space for 60 men.

It was closed in 1998 and in 2000 ownership changed, since then it has been standing in the woods all alone, rotting.

In May 2013 there was a fire in the attic so that a porker like me didn't really trust the steps up to the highest echelons of the house.

On with the pics!





Garages



001 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



002 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



003 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



005 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



006 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



007 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



008 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



009 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Nice latticework



010 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



011 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Windows bricked up



012 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



013 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



014 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



016 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



017 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



018 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

More bricked up windows



019 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Steps leading down to the cellar, also bricked up



020 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

After perusing the perimeter, and thinking we could never gain entry, well, guess what?

We're in



022 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



023 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Not exactly "Stair Porn" but you get the drift



029 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



030 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Room with a balcony and a view



031 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Great wallpaper



032 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Not sure who she is, but I kinda fancied her...NURSE!



033 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



034 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



035 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



034 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



036 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

I think it was a little bath for feet. It was very low down



037 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



038 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



039 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



040 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



041 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



042 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



043 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Looking down the stairs



044 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



045 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



046 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

View through the trees



048 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



050 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

A final look before jumping in the jam jar and driving off to pastures new



051 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks OK that, nice one, Thanks.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 17, 2014)

plenty to see there


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 17, 2014)

Like that. That's my type of place. We'll worth the visit and good report


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 17, 2014)

A good report, and thanks for posting. This sprawling place is a prime example of the mindless vandalism that can quickly overtake a building when scum realise it is empty. Virtually no wall in your photo's is without graphitti, whatever window they can get to has been smashed, frames, bannisters broken. Then the fire upstairs, obviously deliberate will secure the rapid decay of this building from the top floors downward. It is such a shame - and all within a relatively short period of time. 

I love to see a ruin that has become a ruin merely through the ravages of nature and time, but I am always saddened to see places like this brought down by cerebrally challenged low-lifes. Happens all too often these days and I'll never understand why.

All that aside, your report is very interesting, thanks.


----------



## Romford Reject (Jan 17, 2014)

Paulytwotanks said:


> A good report, and thanks for posting. This sprawling place is a prime example of the mindless vandalism that can quickly overtake a building when scum realise it is empty. Virtually no wall in your photo's is without graphitti, whatever window they can get to has been smashed, frames, bannisters broken. Then the fire upstairs, obviously deliberate will secure the rapid decay of this building from the top floors downward. It is such a shame - and all within a relatively short period of time.
> 
> I love to see a ruin that has become a ruin merely through the ravages of nature and time, but I am always saddened to see places like this brought down by cerebrally challenged low-lifes. Happens all too often these days and I'll never understand why.
> 
> All that aside, your report is very interesting, thanks.



Thanks for you kind words. And yes, such a shame that mother nature and old Father Time could not be left to do whatever they have to do.

The building is in fact still owned by the local hospital although lord only knows what plans, if any they have for it.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 17, 2014)

That's a lovely building! 
Not seem this before, 
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats a cracking looking building pity about the wreckers,thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 17, 2014)

*What a shame its so buggered!! NICE looking building...*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks so beautiful from the outside


----------



## Jakob (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Romford for taking me to that place. It was an exciting experience although the building is very rotten. We were lucky to get inside. One bricked up window was ... how shall I express it ...debricked, but not by us. I kind of fancied that nurse, too. When making our next tour you got to explain me the meaning of "a porker like me".


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 18, 2014)

...."men with weak nerves from the middle classes".... wouldn't be my choice of fella! 
Really enjoyed this, not seen this place before. Thanx


----------



## Jakob (Jan 20, 2014)

I must agree with you but these fellows were very rich (at least there families were, I think they were highclassed) so this institution took profit of that and was able to finance other projects to help epeleptic people (for example). 
The institution is "The Bodelschwinghsche Anstalten" in Bethel near Bielefeld. They started buying a farm and ended by being a district of that town.


----------

